# Hotel near Thomond Park,Limerick



## Dubliner28 (5 Dec 2008)

Hi guys,
Looking for hotel/B&B near Thomond Park.
Just bought tickets for a Munster match as a present for girlfriend and as we live in Laois its a bit of a trip.
Any help greatly appericated.


----------



## paddyjnr (5 Dec 2008)

Try the absolute hotel, I've stayed there myself, it's about 15mins walk from Thomond park and it's a beautiful hotel and would highly recommend it.http://www.absolutehotel.com/?r=3101002&gclid=CO-EwMa8qZcCFR8cEAodznKRjw


----------



## Smashbox (5 Dec 2008)

Do you have a car ?


----------



## Brianne (6 Dec 2008)

I think the Strand Hotel would be the nearest hotel to Thomand. It's easy to walk there from the hotel and its a lovely hotel.It's a Jury's hotel.
http://ireland.hotels.com/pageDetai...Room=2&childrenPerRoom=0&ppc=1&viewTab=photos


----------



## PMI (6 Dec 2008)

Forget the hotel, I will buy the tickets from you.


----------



## gdf (6 Dec 2008)

The Strand Hotel is not a Jury's Hotel it was operated by Hilton Hotels up to few months ago when they pulled out.  The Clarion Suites Hotel and the Greenhills Hotel are closest hotels to Thomond Park.


----------



## MrKeane (6 Dec 2008)

You should go to munsterfans.com as well, there are many threads on this subject over there.


----------



## Hillsalt (6 Dec 2008)

gdf said:


> The Strand Hotel is not a Jury's Hotel it was operated by Hilton Hotels up to few months ago when they pulled out.  The Clarion Suites Hotel and the Greenhills Hotel are closest hotels to Thomond Park.



Why did the Hilton pull out?


----------



## Pee (6 Dec 2008)

Dubliner28 said:


> Hi guys,
> Looking for hotel/B&B near Thomond Park.
> Just bought tickets for a Munster match as a present for girlfriend and as we live in Laois its a bit of a trip.
> Any help greatly appericated.


 
Thomond Park is ony 15mins walk from the city so most city hotels should be fine.

Absolute Hotel is 2km from the ground is near the Dublin road for ease of access. 

The Strand is about 10mins from the ground.

Jury's Inn and the Clarion (possibly the team hotel) are a bit further away but still very walkable and not far from the city centre.

Pery Hotel, George and Marrirot are all city centre based.

Greenhills and Travelodge are further out the Ennis Rd.

Maldron is on the outskirts of the town near the bypass (Dublin to Cork road around the city)

Punches is on the outskirts on the Raheen Rd, the Soutcourt is further out again.

You could also try the Clarion Suites, Woodfield House Hotel, Clifton House guesthouse are all on the Ennis Road, a few minutes from the ground and about 10 mins walk to the city centre.

What are your plans, stay the night of the match? If yes, book into any of the hotels with a carpark and closest to the city, walk to the ground then walk back into the city for a few pints.

Me, I'd go with the Strand as it's close to the ground and easy to get back to after a night on the town.


----------



## Dubliner28 (8 Dec 2008)

Cheers lads,
Went  for the Woodfield House.


----------



## Dubliner28 (8 Dec 2008)

Another Question here lads,
What time would the team normally arrive at for a 7.30 match and what enterance 
Want to try get a few pics/autographs if possible


----------



## MrKeane (9 Dec 2008)

Dubliner28 said:


> Another Question here lads,
> What time would the team normally arrive at for a 7.30 match and what enterance
> Want to try get a few pics/autographs if possible


 
munsterfans.com for all them questions.


----------



## dieseldave (9 Dec 2008)

Excellent post Pee - Very accurate!


----------



## paddyjnr (10 Dec 2008)

Dubliner28 said:


> Another Question here lads,
> What time would the team normally arrive at for a 7.30 match and what enterance
> Want to try get a few pics/autographs if possible


 Spoke to loyal munster fan today and he says the team come through the reception when they arrive and if you ring Thomond park that they will tell you what time that they expect them to arrive.


----------



## limerick35 (23 Oct 2009)

Greenhills Hotel, is I think the closest Hotel to Thomond Park, approx 10min walk.
Great food, good leisure centre, and reasonably priced!!!


----------



## Betsy Og (23 Oct 2009)

would be a bit dodge walking near the Absolute after dark, you're right by d'Island field, St. Mary's Park  .... be afraid, be very afraid. 

That whole Thomondgate area (on way to Thomond from Absolute) wouldnt be my favourite either, grand with the crowd coming and going to the match but if I delayed for a few pints in Thomond after the game I'd get a taxi back.


----------



## Pee (24 Oct 2009)

limerick35 said:


> Greenhills Hotel, is I think the closest Hotel to Thomond Park, approx 10min walk.
> Great food, good leisure centre, and reasonably priced!!!


 
Thanks for registering to log that but it is inaccurate - check the distance on walkjogrun.net and you'll find the Clarion Suites and the Woodfield are about 1.5Km, the Strand is 1.55m while the Greenhills are 2Km. Also take into account the some folk might prefer to hit to town after a game thus making the Greenhills even further away again




Betsy Og said:


> would be a bit dodge walking near the Absolute after dark, you're right by d'Island field, St. Mary's Park .... be afraid, be very afraid.
> 
> That whole Thomondgate area (on way to Thomond from Absolute) wouldnt be my favourite either, grand with the crowd coming and going to the match but if I delayed for a few pints in Thomond after the game I'd get a taxi back.


 
A bit OTT really, Thomond Park holds 26K fans, you'd hardly be walking around on your own, have regards for your personal safety as you would in any other city and you shouldnt have too much bother.


----------



## Betsy Og (28 Oct 2009)

Pee said:


> A bit OTT really, Thomond Park holds 26K fans, you'd hardly be walking around on your own, have regards for your personal safety as you would in any other city and you shouldnt have too much bother.


 
Isnt that what I said, you'd be grand coming and going with the match crowd. I wouldnt recommend wandering around after dark after its quietened down - thats not an anti-Limerick comment or anything, I wouldnt recommend anyone to walk around any of the following after dark: Mayfield, Gurranabraher, Ballybeg, Ballymun etc. etc. etc., as you say its just normal precautions, but when new in a city forewarned is..... errrr.... forearmed.


----------

